# Hi from Toronto:)



## Ticia (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey!

I'm soooo glad i found this forum! You guys are the best!!!

My name is Ticia and i'm a proud mother of 2 lovely cats.  

Fluke is the oldest one and is around 11 years old. We found him on the streets 1 year ago in a really bad shape. We did the best we could. Took him to the vet, vaccinated, blood examination, etc. Unfortunelly he's very sick. He has kidney disease and needs medication for the rest of his life. Day by day i see him getting old and is soooo sad. Now he's loosing is sight..    

Anyway.. Rumbo is 4 years old. We took him from Toronto human society. He's still a kid.. hehe.. he's sooooo funny. Thank God he's healthy and we do our best so we continue like that.

I would have a lot more if i could but i really can't afford more.

Well, that's it for now. Later on i'll post some pics.

Thanks for this great forum :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome, Ticia
I will keep your baby Fluke in my thoughts. You are so wonderful to be there for him. Be sure that Fluke knows how much you love him.
We hope to see pictures of your babies soon.
As for the forum - we have each other to thank for its existence, including new members like you!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope Fluke gets better. Welcome to the forum Ticia :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, I hope Fluke gets well soon and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome :kittyturn


----------



## Ticia (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcoming you guys!

I already posted some pics on the forum but i don't know how to transfer them here. Anyone can help me on that one?

Appreciated :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

These are the instructions:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7782
And this is the forum where we post pictures of our kitties, Meet my Kitty:
http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=7


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here! Glad to have ya! 8)


----------



## Ticia (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's some ics of my babes

http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphot ... hoto=17011


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties  , but your avatar is way too big! 8O 

Here :wink: : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783

I upload to the gallery and Link to off-site Avatar.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ticia, Welcome. I'm so sorry Fluke is ill. I hope he has some good days left. This must be very hard on you. I'm happy that you have Rumbo. I know what you mean about wishing you could have more. I feel the same way. I had four at one time, but many members have more than that!  

Please check your PMs. 

If you need help, post in the Forum Help section. Thanks! http://www.catforum.com/viewforum.php?f=14


----------

